# Update in Ao's tank/s



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

So I moved things around on my 2.5 gallon today. 
You're probably sick of seeing it by now... but here it is.
I took out some floater and added an anubias nana petite that I trimmed out of another one of my tanks. 
I replanted most of the baby tears in middle to the left. I realized tht my nerite was uprooting the moss from my rock.. grrrr

That water wisteria is finally doing some growing... 
before: 









after:









This is my emmersed set up... even the microsword is growing quite wellon the larva rock oO

















My tiny emmersed boxes, growing HC, glossostigma, random moss, ferns and a bit of microsword

















Uh... 1 gallon tank. waiting for the rotala to grow on. only snails in here... kind of like a scrap plants tank right now. theres a mat of glosso floating at the top.









Bunch of limno sessiliflora I want to trash but.... >.>









My mini black worm culture, produces enough worms for the occasional treat. 
plant is also weed like. it's called myriophullum something or rather... I think?









This elodea/anacharis has been in this bottle for a year, untouched... a weed indeed.









Scud Jar.... Still looks the same... bit of filter material in there I wanted cleaned.









Last but mot least, my window side shrimp tank with most of my larger plants. photo taken a few days ago


----------



## Shrimpsta (Oct 30, 2012)

Everytime I see plants under water it amazes me xD!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I see plants underwater every day.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Holy frogbit! Your 2.5 looks great, I'm impressed that the frogbit doesn't choke out too much light. I was having that problem in my 20 long.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am considering more floating plants but plant access to me is so lilited.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I am considering more floating plants but plant access to me is so lilited.


Well, the good thing is once you get one floating plant, you soon have a dozen. If you want some of my extras I could probably put together a free package for you.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The problem is my mom will not let me.


----------

